# biting getting worse



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

our siberian husky is about 3 months old now and it seems her biting habits are just getting worse i've tried the ouch, the trade the hand for a toy but nothing works and know when ever she gets a chance she'll even take a snap at our faces. this really seemed to instensify after her first meeting with some other dogs. is there anything we cna do to help this.


----------



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

I should probably also add a few other thing swhile i'm at it she tends to bite my hands and arms alot enough to break skin or leave nive lines when i try to get my arms away most of the time i'll just stand up so she can't get at them enter the second problem she likes to know nip and pull at my pant legs and bite the back of my legs.


----------



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

please anybody have any ideas i'm not sure what to think of her behaviour i'll strat form the beggining i can enter the room and she'll start towards me i can reach down she'll sniff then bite i go and grba a toy for her and through it she goes and gets it and runs back and jumps in my lap with it she'll chew the toy but as soon as i go to pet her or touch her in any way to teeth go form the toy to my hand or arms and it intensifies fromm little bites to full out biting and bared teeth she doesn't listen to know however if i comand to sit she did and stopped the biting right away after i went and sat at the table she went right to the back door and sat down to show that she wanted out so i went and put her out i don't get this she'll bite and fight with me however she still listens to the sit command and she'll sit whenever she wants anything for example if she sees i have a toy she wants she'll sit without me telling her to same if i have her food bowl above her she'll sit for it before i can give the command.


----------



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

now that you mention it she does stop biting when i ppick her up, so i'll try this and see how it works out.


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

ever watch dog whisperer?

sounds like your dog has no boundaries, and can do whatever it wants.

you need to be the leader.

when bismarck starts getting mouthy, i put him in a submission state till he calms down. i've tried "no", but he just doesn't get it. i resorted to growling at him one day, and THAT he understood. 
so now when i growl at him, he knows he's done something wrong.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Doing that ''moker'', is the MOST STUPID thing you could do with a dog, you teach him to be afraid of you, and not to be obedient.

I also have a Husky, 7 month old pup, he loves to chew, but a single, NO! and a single hand clap to startle him worked.

Now, he's been growing out of it, and he only chews on stuff i give him, or when i give him permission to chew my hands of feet.

Huskies are very odd dogs, they don't listen to an owner that sounds like one thing, and acts other way..

For instance.. my sister can't control apollo because she gets scared and whines when apollo jumps on her (having in mind that my sister is 26 and pretty tall) therefore, apollo sees it as submissive action, and when my sister tries to give him a comman, he won't do it.
In my case, Apollo obeys 85% of the time, the other 15%, being my fault because i'm laughing when i give him a command, or when he sees something interesting while walking, but we've been working on that.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Your puppy does this to play with you and to get your attention. Those are the two things you need to change.....how to play nicely without biting and what she needs to do to earn your attention....certainly not the biting. Stop the biting BEFORE IT STARTS by clapping your hands, holding a hand out like a stop sign, stomp your foot on the floor....whatever will stop her from getting close enough to put her teeth on you.
Start showing her that when she is calm and quiet (sitting or laying nicely by your side) is when you will pet her, praise her and lavish attention on her.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your dog is trying to play with you -- that's a positive thing. The goal is to teach her appropriate ways to play with you. Ignoring the behavior and refusing to engage really does work. It takes time, true. Remember that your arms and hands look like paws to your dog. The more you push at her or engage her when she's biting, the more exciting it is and the more/harder she'll bite. I would suggest saying "Ouch! You dirty dog!", standing up, turning your back, folding your arms, and turning your eyes away to avoid eye contact. Hold that position until she calms down. Praise and reward good play behavior you like. If she's overly excited, get up and leave the room for 30 seconds. Come back in and repeat if she tries to bite again. You have to be consistent and react the same way every time. Soon she'll learn that biting gets her nothing and good play gets her good things. 

Patience helps. Our dog was a real aggressive play biter. It took 6-8 weeks to get her to stop it. Gradually it stopped altogether as she matured.


----------



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

The puppy biting continues i've tried more methods like the pop can with pennies she responded to that until she figured out it was not hreat and it doesn't work anymore a local trainer suggested when she bites to hold her down and shout no i've tried this it worked for a bit but now she'll calm down until my hand starts to let up then her head will snap around and she'll go at it again. i've noticed her getting more agressive with her own toys and she even tore up her pillow in her cage today something that she has never even bit once before. my hands are getting worse and worse more red lines and cuts every day. she still has her quite moments were she'll roll over and let you rub her belly and i cna still take food and treats away form her while she's eating them


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you tried the obvious ways to control her biting? Like following all the stickies?


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Drawcowling14!

I think you need much more help than we can offer online.... it sounds like you are open to finding a solution..... I would find a puppy class in your area that is NOT through petsmart. They will work with you on a lot of this stuff.

I have a 14.5 year old alaskan sled dog (alaskan's husky mix) who was a TERROR as a puppy. He's probably not going to make it much longer as he's increasingly uncomfortable but the stories this dog could tell..... they are a tough breed. 

I would bet that your puppy needs 4x the exercise that she's getting..... at least 4 times the amount you are doing now. When you take your dog out of the house, or into the woods to walk, they are not only physically drained upon coming home but they are also mentally drained from "logging" all those smells and sights and tastes from their adventure.... It's important for socialization as well as your puppy's wellbeing.

Lol - I'm sorry to laugh but let me tell you - my sister has a german shorthair pointer and a pit bull mix puppy.... what a GEM of a puppy when she was under 3 months old. This dog would do anything you asked at 2 months old.... very very smart and intelligent but I kept warning my sister.... You just wait until that puppy is 3-5 months old and you just watch what happens... My sister just laughed and said she didn't think her puppy would act that way because she's done so much work and attended puppy class, etc etc.... I kept laughing and saying "you just wait" and LO and BEHOLD at 4 months old, this dog took off after a vermin and didn't come back for 6 HOURS!! We found her in the woods eventually but after that - my sister understood what I meant. At this age, they become more independant and more like a 3 year old toddler rather than a newborn baby (who can't move).... They begin to push and shove their limits and YOU HAVE 2 YEARS OF IT! So it's best to get on it NOW then LATER.

Here is a pic of my boy, I'm feeling pretty sad because we're contemplating euthanasia right now


----------



## mkoranda (Dec 10, 2008)

We also tried lots of things and nothing seemed to work. We have a lab mix puppy. What ended up working were time-outs. We kept Marley's leash on in the house. First we worked on bite inhibition, so if she put her teeth on us and it hurt we gave her a time out. We took her by her leash and put her in her crate. If you don't like the crate for punishment, you could also put the leash on a doorknob and leave the room. We had to be very consistent for this to work. Marley just wanted to play with us so ignoring her seemed to get the point across to not bite. Once she stopped biting hard, we worked on no mouthing at all. We gave her a time out for any mouthing. This was challenging since every member of our family had to be consistent. It only took us about 2 weeks before all biting stopped. 

Our obedience class also suggested bitter apple in the mouth for any mouthing. I tried this but I found the mechanics of getting the bottle and spraying her mouth in a timely manner very challenging.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

This is what I do. When I feel a bite is too hard (my pup hasn't done that lately, she used to when she was little) I hold onto her snout and say very firmly and loudly "no biting! that's bad!" I hold onto it long enough to get the message across. 

I'll probably get bad rep for this, but what else is new. It worked for me and I will continue to do it. IMO biting is a very serious issue, this method, IMO is kind of like spanking a child after they bite/hit you or something.


----------



## dracowing14 (Jan 4, 2009)

yes my father did that with our last dog and she got the message fairly quickly i've tried that with this dog but it seems she may either throw a bigger fit when i do that or she'll calm down until i let go then she snap at the closest hand. I chose to enroll her ina puppy class at petsmart because the trainer has 2 huskies of his own and e's brinign one in so she has another husky to interact with and maybe even take after.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your puppy NEEDS to learn how to use it's mouth. It's very important lesson to learn while he's still young. The pup needs to be allowed to mouth and needs to be shown (gently) when he goes too far. Teach him bite inhibition. 

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm

Now this is NOT going to happen over night...so you need to be consistent and patient, and it will pay off.


----------

